# If I gave every single passenger one star...



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

How long would it take for Uber to fire me?

Any thoughts?

PS I'm considering this as a real life experiment.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Let us know.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Krishna said:


> How long would it take for Uber to fire me?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> PS I'm considering this as a real life experiment.


I 1 star every pax that doesn't tip so that's at least 800 trips and I'm still a "partner"


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Krishna said:


> How long would it take for Uber to fire me?
> 
> **Any thoughts?*
> 
> PS I'm considering this as a real life experiment.





yolo25 said:


> I 1 star every pax that doesn't tip so that's at least 800 trips and I'm still a "partner"


Ditto. So far, 12 weeks and counting.

*Experiment away!!!


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

damn really? i just startred working this week i 5 star everyone... maybe i should start that experiment


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't think Uber cares about what the rider ratings are. They've got the money Uber wants. So you guys might be spinning your wheels.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Rating pax means nothing, Uber does not care. Uber on suckers.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

I gave them all 1 stars unless they tipped on my last week of ubering lol.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

cferrel said:


> I gave them all 1 stars unless they tipped on my last week of ubering lol.


LOL.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Kinda useless. The riders are stupid. They won't know why their ratings went down. The next driver won't either. No more than you know when an idiot low rates you. But if it makes you feel better...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Kinda useless. The riders are stupid. They won't know why their ratings went down. The next driver won't either. No more than you know when an idiot low rates you. But if it makes you feel better...


What's your driver's rating?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't you rate pax that tip 20% or more (5)
pax that tip less than 20% (4)
pax that say "i would tip but have no cash" (3)
pax that are super entertaining and would rather walk a bit to make sure you can get back on the freeway ASAP (2)
PAX that tip for lousy service when in a cab but give jack when experiencing the mind blowing service of an Uber driver (1)

If you new drivers didn't get the worldwide memo. all drivers must use this chart when rating pax. This is the only way we can quickly judge if the pax is worth us spending our dime to travel to pax location.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXking said:


> Don't you rate pax that tip 20% or more (5)
> pax that tip less than 20% (4)
> pax that say "i would tip but have no cash" (3)
> pax that are super entertaining and would rather walk a bit to make sure you can get back on the freeway ASAP (2)
> ...


Pax that say they'd tip but have no cash rarely tip once you tell them you have a square reader. That pisses me off more because they're clearly lying.

I give everyone a 2 for not tipping unless it's a nice long surge trip or there are other mitigating circumstances. I downgrade to 1 for lying. I figure uber won't pay as much attention to the 2s.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Kinda useless. The riders are stupid. They won't know why their ratings went down. The next driver won't either. No more than you know when an idiot low rates you. But if it makes you feel better...


 It's not useless if drivers are looking at the rating before they accept. I won't accept a ride from a low rated passenger unless a surge is going on. If I get a low rated passenger I ask them why their rating is low. I then tell them to Google why passengers are rated low and adjust their behavior. If most of the driver's out there did this, the rating system would can problems for all the cheap 455 riders. And 99% of the riders are kmart shoppers.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Krishna said:


> How long would it take for Uber to fire me?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> PS I'm considering this as a real life experiment.


I'm not sure they even care about riders. It's just like a placebo effect so drivers can vent their feelings. In reality usually only customer ratings of the driver matter to Uber. I come to this conclusion because I've picked up so many rude people who are either blatantly rascist or aggressive. If it was an Uber driver they would be removed.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I'm not sure they even care about riders. It's just like a placebo effect so drivers can vent their feelings. In reality usually only customer ratings of the driver matter to Uber. I come to this conclusion because I've picked up so many rude people who are either blatantly rascist or aggressive. If it was an Uber driver they would be removed.


 how did you come to conclusion some your riders are racist?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> how did you come to conclusion some your riders are racist?


When they get in and the first thing they say is along the lines of "it's so good to not have an Indian driver". They just can't help themselves. This one happened yesterday but I get it frequently. It's too subtle to justify kicking them out of the car and losing a fare but it's still bothering.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> When they get in and the first thing they say is along the lines of "it's so good to not have an Indian driver". They just can't help themselves. This one happened yesterday but I get it frequently. It's too subtle to justify kicking them out of the car and losing a fare but it's still bothering.


 Just because someone says that it doesn't mean they are racist. People in general like to be around people like themselves. If I get into a car with a driver I don't know I would rather have a driver I can relate with and speak to rather than someone who I cant.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Why would anyone one-star every pax? The idea was to use the star rating system to give fellow drivers a heads-up, a tipping pax vs. a non-tipping pax?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> Just because someone says that it doesn't mean they are racist. People in general like to be around people like themselves. If I get into a car with a driver I don't know I would rather have a driver I can relate with and speak to rather than someone who I cant.


That is what racism is..


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Why would anyone one-star every pax? The idea was to use the star rating system to give fellow drivers a heads-up, a tipping pax vs. a non-tipping pax?


Not once in 1000+ rides has anyone offered a tip yet my rating is very high. But I am in Australia where people generally don't tip unless it's at a good restaraunt.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> That is what racism is..


 hahaha. No its not. In the politically correct world or as George Orwell called it, New Speak, your misbelief is correct. Indians are not a race. It's a nationality. You would probably say the song walk like an Egyptian is racist song. Haha.

Racism is the belief that a specific race is superior to another.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> hahaha. No its not. In the politically correct world or as George Orwell called it, New Speak, your misbelief is correct. Indians are not a race. It's a nationality. You would probably say the song walk like an Egyptian is racist song. Haha.
> 
> Racism is the belief that a specific race is superior to another.


So preferring a driver because of thier skin colour or ethnicity is not rascist?


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> So preferring a driver because of thier skin colour or ethnicity is not rascist?


 unless they said I don't like Indian drivers because of their ethnicity or skin color then you don't have the full story. You're labeling someone a racist out of ignorance which is embarrassing. Because someone doesn't want a ride from someone because they can't relate to them doesn't mean they are racist.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> unless they said I don't like Indian drivers because of their ethnicity or skin color then you don't have the full story. You're labeling someone a racist out of ignorance which is embarrassing. Because someone doesn't want a ride from someone because they can't relate to them doesn't mean they are racist.


Wow...


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Why would anyone one-star every pax? The idea was to use the star rating system to give fellow drivers a heads-up, a tipping pax vs. a non-tipping pax?


No, the star system was created to be a replacement for tipping, and a way to control drivers. Drivers being able to rate passengers is pretty much just for show, since the pax can't even see their ratings.

Anyway I started this thread and I'll admit I could never go through with the 1 star thing. I did start rating all non-tippers 4s. Which means I now give out almost all 4s, and only rarely fives. It doesn't seem to have any effect on passenger behavior, and how could it?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Kinda useless. The riders are stupid. They won't know why their ratings went down. The next driver won't either. No more than you know when an idiot low rates you. But if it makes you feel better...


Not really useless. Low passenger ratings will discourage drivers to pick them up.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

DSLRreel said:


> unless they said I don't like Indian drivers because of their ethnicity or skin color then you don't have the full story. You're labeling someone a racist out of ignorance which is embarrassing. Because someone doesn't want a ride from someone because they can't relate to them doesn't mean they are racist.


Not relating to an individual is one thing. Not relating to all Indians is another.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Krishna said:


> No, the star system was created to be a replacement for tipping, and a way to control drivers. Drivers being able to rate passengers is pretty much just for show, since the pax can't even see their ratings.
> 
> Anyway I started this thread and I'll admit I could never go through with the 1 star thing. I did start rating all non-tippers 4s. Which means I now give out almost all 4s, and only rarely fives. It doesn't seem to have any effect on passenger behavior, and how could it?


Exactly. 90% of my fares get 4 stars, the few tippers get 5. If everyone was consistently using that system it would at least give drivers a heads up-guys driving at .30/.30 especially-keeping decent pax happy and maybe making that 10 minute drive at least a little worthwhile. Changing pax behavior would be a difficult nut to crack.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

When people don't tip cabdrivers, the drivers tell them off and they know better next time. When people don't tip Uber drivers, the driver politely thanks them and acts like its no big deal. Who cares if the driver then rates them a four or a one? They'll never know, and drivers relying on guarantees have to accept all pings, and cancel very few.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> When they get in and the first thing they say is along the lines of "it's so good to not have an Indian driver"


You should tell them to GTFO when you hear this


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> When they get in and the first thing they say is along the lines of "it's so good to not have an Indian driver". They just can't help themselves. This one happened yesterday but I get it frequently. It's too subtle to justify kicking them out of the car and losing a fare but it's still bothering.


What business is it of yours if someone doesn't want an Indian driver?

I will cancel if it is an Indian name (and my great grandmother was from Bengaluru). The culture is one that openly treats those they consider lower caste poorly. In cases where I've accidently picked up an Indian person I will make sure they think I speak Hindi so they behave. I only know about 25 words in that language, but they don't know that.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> What business is it of yours if someone doesn't want an Indian driver?
> 
> I will cancel if it is an Indian name (and my great grandmother was from Bengaluru). The culture is one that openly treats those they consider lower caste poorly. In cases where I've accidently picked up an Indian person I will make sure they think I speak Hindi so they behave. I only know about 25 words in that language, but they don't know that.


I'm indian and I have to say, indian folk are real assholes. They take pride in looking down at each other.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I 1 star every pax that doesn't tip so that's at least 800 trips and I'm still a "partner"


Have you or LEAFdriver ever gotten a customer a 2nd time after giving them 1 star? I've been trying to figure out if Uber blocks you from driving them again.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

sicky said:


> Have you or LEAFdriver ever gotten a customer a 2nd time after giving them 1 star? I've been trying to figure out if Uber blocks you from driving them again.


All the time! Here in the burbs I have about 10 regular riders that never tip.  I give them 1* every time.....and I keep getting their pings! Now, at least, I recognize their addresses....and if I'm more than 10 minutes away...I just ignore them, since they are always short trips too. I do have a couple regular passengers who tip regularly....and I made a little 'Hall of Fame' card that I put on the front passenger's seat sun visor with their names on it saying:
"My 5* Passengers: (names listed) All of them tip regularly! Thank You!"
_This is a subtle suggestion to my riders that the only way to a 5* rating is to tip. _


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I will not be anywhere near next years Pride Parade.
> 
> PAX were no too smart. More were rude than not..... Pinged from worst possible places on busy streets.... Trashed my backseat.
> 
> ...





Matt Uterak said:


> What business is it of yours if someone doesn't want an Indian driver?
> 
> I will cancel if it is an Indian name (and my great grandmother was from Bengaluru). The culture is one that openly treats those they consider lower caste poorly. In cases where I've accidently picked up an Indian person I will make sure they think I speak Hindi so they behave. I only know about 25 words in that language, but they don't know that.


 This can be viewed as xenophobic and it's not racism. Funny how Modern-Day-Slavery liked this comment. While we don't know for sure if most Indians act this way, but if we knew that 51% of Indians do, would collectivizing Indians as a§§holes be acceptable? Its acceptable that all whites are considered racist when only 1.4% of the population of America owned slaves. I wonder what percentage of that 1.4% are still in the US.



UberXCali said:


> I'm indian and I have to say, indian folk are real assholes. They take pride in looking down at each other.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> That is what racism is..


Bullshit.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> So preferring a driver because of thier skin colour or ethnicity is not rascist?


Correct.

Comparing driving uber to being a slave would be seen as offensive by many blacks, and racist by some.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Correct.
> 
> Comparing driving uber to being a slave would be seen as offensive by many blacks, and racist by some.


You realise that white people get enslaved too right?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> You realise that white people get enslaved too right?


Get enslaved? You're being obtuse and avoiding the hypocrisy you display by the choice of your screen name paired with the silly accusations of racism you make.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Get enslaved? You're being obtuse and avoiding the hypocrisy you display by the choice of your screen name paired with the silly accusations of racism you make.


You're right.* Become* enslaved is probably more grammatically correct. My apologies.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Get enslaved? You're being obtuse and avoiding the hypocrisy you display by the choice of your screen name paired with the silly accusations of racism you make.


 She only knows "racism." She doesn't have clue about xenophobia. Like most people, they're mocking birds for their favorite political shill. If you ask her she will probably say, " I only know racist, homophones, and sexist. "


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Correct.
> 
> Comparing driving uber to being a slave would be seen as offensive by many blacks, and racist by some.


Slavery has been practiced in almost every society since humans walked the earth.

The longest sustained slave trade involved Arabs and Africans.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> Slavery has been practiced in almost every society since humans walked the earth.
> 
> The longest sustained slave trade involved Arabs and Africans.


Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Geko777 (Feb 3, 2016)

The fact that we need a lot of paper to live and exchange for goods is already a type of slavery, who said we are free, there are rules and regulations to keep us from finding the truth.


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Geko777 said:


> The fact that we need a lot of paper to live and exchange for goods is already a type of slavery, who said we are free, there are rules and regulations to keep us from finding the truth.


 But the government is here to help you by taking money from you.


----------



## Geko777 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hohoho arent we so "greatful"?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow, this thread got deep into the weeds.


----------

